# CNC carving First post



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I came here looking for information on repair a router I use in my CNC machine.. found all the answers and of course lots of other interesting people and ideas. here are a couple of pictures of CNC work coming out of my shop in Alaska this month


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Scott. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

What brand CNC machine produced these. PS, very attractive, especially the painting.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

very nice Scott. I especially like the painted sign...very realistic.


----------



## stevenrf (Jul 30, 2010)

I particularly like the realistic salmon in the first picture. Are they your own creation? I don't remember seeing them in Vectric or VCarve.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Awesome job on both the carving and painting. Please share the source for the relief patterns!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Well done Scott
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Raven13 (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow, very impressive. Can you tell me what kind and size machine you used to produce those?

Jeff


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very impressive Scott . I have CNC routers in my dreams . Someday


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Scott, very nice work.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great carves on some really nice looking patterns. What machine are you using and where do you get the patterns? Oh! By the way. WELCOME TO THE FORUMS!!!!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Amazing. Welcome to the forum Scott.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great work, Scott.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I use a Shark HD CNC and the pieces are designed in Aspire


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank, yes the salmon and the trout were created with Aspire.


----------

